# Telefonterror- Gewinnspiel



## lalilu (18 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein großes Promlem. Ich wurde Ende 2011 angerufen ich hätte an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und ich solle meine Daten abgleichen zur Kündigung. Blöderweise habe ich dieses getan und dann hieß es ich müsse 3 Monate lang ca 50€ zahlen und ich würde nochmal einen Kontroll anruf bekommen. Dazu muss ich sagen ich war abgelenkt, weil meine Tochter geschrien hat und hab deshalb nur allem zugestimmt. Bei dem Kontrollanruf habe ich dann gesagt das das nicht sein kann, weil ich nie mitgemacht hätte und schion gar nicht irgendwo im Internet meine Bankdaten angegeben hätte - es wurde einfach ignoriert. Ich habe dann bei der Bank angerufen und die meinten ich soll es zurück buchen, das passiert leider öfter. Das habe ich auch getan und promt kam eine Mahnung und weitere Anrufe. Dann von einem angeblichen "Rechtsanwalt" der eine Mahnung hätte und zu meinen Gunsten das aber löschen würde, wenn ich Zeitungen bestelle. Das würde mich dann "nur" 50€ zwei mal kosten. Als ich darauf nicht eingehen wollte kam keine Reaktion und ich habe aufgelegt. Dann hatte ich letztens eine Mahnung im Briefkasten das ich zahlen müsse blabla von einem Anwalt. Aber ohne richtige Anwaltsadresse und ich glaube auch aus Athen.
Heute bekam ich wieder einen Anruf, angeblich von einem Anwalt aus Hambug,der meinen Fall bekommen hat und ich wäre seine Klientin. Erst machte er etwas Samalltalk wollte das ich verspreche an soetwas nicht wieder teilzunehmen und meinte dann er löscht meine Daten. Um mir das zu beweisen würde er mich gleich npochmal von meiner Nummer aus anrufen. Und dann ruft mich tatsächlich meine eigene Nummer an und er ist am Telefon.. Ich wusste nicht was ich machen sollte und hab mir erstmal alles angehört, dann meinte er ich solle um die 3000€ zahlen, er hätte aber einen Sponsor und ich müsse nur noch 150€ zahölen. Er würde das als zwei mal Rate machen, damit ich nicht zu viel auf einmal zahlen müsse, da meinte ich das das ja Quatsch ist. Er gleich "Wissen sie mit wem sie reden, das Gericht (ich weiß nicht mehr genau was er gesagt hagt irgendwas von Gerichtshof Anwaltschaft etc.) hört zu und ich soll mal freundlicher sein sonst würde ich Probleme bekommen. Ich meinte ich habe an nichts teilgenommen und er dann "In deutschland ist das nicht Rechtens am Telefon was vereinbaren aber sie wurden aus Österreich angerufen und da ist das in Ordnung sonst kriegen sie eine Strafanzeige" da meinte ich das wir das dann ja sehen werden und er wurde gleich sauer ich solle mal mein Alter beachten und blabla, da habe ich dann aufgelegt. Nun ruft er immer von verschiedenen Nummer an und auch Anonym, schon 5 mal in der letzten halbe Stunde. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, so langsam wird mir echt schlecht von dem ganzen Terror und ich könnte echt nur heulen... Hat jemand Tipps? Kann ich mich irgendwie wehren??


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2012)

lalilu schrieb:


> promt kam eine Mahnung


Von wem?



lalilu schrieb:


> .... Anruf, angeblich von einem Anwalt aus Hambug,der meinen Fall bekommen hat und ich wäre seine Klientin.


Wohl kaum, denn du hast ja niemand beauftragt, oder? Echte Anwälte rufen nicht an, die machen alles sriftlich.



lalilu schrieb:


> Nun ruft er immer von verschiedenen Nummer an und auch Anonym, schon 5 mal in der letzten halbe Stunde. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, so langsam wird mir echt schlecht von dem ganzen Terror und ich könnte echt nur heulen... Hat jemand Tipps? Kann ich mich irgendwie wehren??





Hippo schrieb:


> Also wenn Du da eh schon am Telefon bist ...
> ... könntest Du auch DAS hier mal in Erwägung ziehen
> 
> Hitparade zum Ärgern von CCAs - Antispam Wiki


----------



## lalilu (18 Februar 2012)

Ja das weiß Ich auch. Aber in dem Moment hab ich gar nicht daran gedacht, dass man ja selbst einen Anwalt beauftragt. Die mahnung kam von einem "John Markou" Kanzlei: Sygrou Str. 3, 11743 Athen GR, Zulassung: Landgericht Athen. Postanschrift: Bahnhofstr. 8, 30159 Hannover.
Anbei war eine Kopierte Überweisung über den Betrag.


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2012)

Mädel - ohne jetzt ins Detail gehen zu wollen.
Das Ding ist ganz einfach ein perfider Abzockversuch.
Laß den Typ keifen und kläffen, beschäftige Dich mit Deiner Tochter und laß Dich von dem angeblichen Anwalt kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise ...
Mahnpupse per Mail einfach löschen, sollte was auf Papier kommen >>> Wertstofftonne.
Passieren kann Dir bei der Vorgehensweise gaaaaaaaaaarnix.
Weil - wo kein Vertrag da keine Zahlungspflicht.
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - solltest Du in den Nachrichten hören daß am Südpol Bananen wachsen und danach wider jeglichen Erwartens ein echter Mahnbescheid geschickt werden - DEM mußt Du dann widersprechen (= 1 Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle) und ans Gericht zurückschicken.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2012)

Das sind wahrscheinlich dieselben Täter wie hier:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...ie-Telefonabzocker-mittlerweile-vorgehen.html

Hör Dir mal die Stimmen auf den Mitschnitten an. Erkennst Du einen davon zufällig wieder?
Haben die auch so einen türkischen Akzent mit Hamburger Färbung gesprochen?

Wenn ja: dann sind das auch nur wieder diese dreckigen Betrüger von dieser Hamburger Telefonterrorbude, die im Auftrag eines großen Hamburger Lotterieeinnehmers (Gruß an den Steindamm und die graumelierte Lachmöve...) und auch eines kriminellen Zeitschriftenvertriebs aus Stockelsdorf anrufen.

Irgendwann kriegen wir die Klabautermänner auch noch. Und dann ist irgendwann hoffentlich auch die feist grinsende Lachmöve reif. Und Onkel B. gleich mit. Irgendwann überspannen sie mal den Bogen.

Ernst nehmen muss man diese Telefonate nicht. Man muss auch nicht auf die Drohungen und Mahnungen reagieren. Schon gar nicht auf die irgendwelcher obskurer angeblicher Anwaltskanzleien aus Athen.
Man kann sich mal zeitweise eine Fangschaltung zulegen, mit etwas Glück erwischt man damit die Burschen. Allerdings ist die Fangschaltung teuer, und die Täter rufen teilweise unter VoIP-gefälschter Kennung an, da erwischt man dann nur den Carrier mit der Fangschaltung, und der wird sich bedeckt halten und die Auskunft verweigern.

Wenn es immer wiederkehrende anrufende Nummern sind, kann man die mit einer intelligenten Telefonanlage blocken. Das geht z.B. mit den meisten Fritz-Box-Phon Routern, aber auch mit bestimmten Telefonapparaten z.B. von Panasonic (sind nicht teuer).
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefon_Konfiguration

Wenn die Nummern jedesmal wechseln, hilft sicher die Weichkoch- und Ärger-Taktik weiter.
Lies mal:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Hitparade_zum_Ärgern_von_CCAs

Ansonsten - weitere wichtige Tipps rund um Telefonterror:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abwehr_von_Cold_Calls


----------



## Tia Dalma (22 Februar 2012)

Aloha,

wie Hippo bereits schrieb: anwälte machen alles schriftlich,denn nur was man schriftlich hat, das kann man getrost nach Hause tragen und: Schriftstücke können berechnet werden- die braucht der Anwalt also für seine abschließende kostennote.

Für ansagen wie: Nun seien >Sie mal freundlich ,denn xyz hört zu...ooohhh...Telefonmitschnitte..interessant.Frag ihn mal,wann DU Deine Erlaubnis dafür gegeben hast? Und biete ihm doch mal an,dies über die zuständige Anwaltskammer zu klären.

Auch seriöse gewinnspielanbieter wie NKl und Co machen alles schriftlich,Du bekommst immer eine schrifltiche bestellbestätigung.

Ich habe den Eindruck,das Dir das schon zusetzt und Du Angst hast- korrigier mich bitte,wenn ich da falsch liege.
Damit diese Angst verschwindet und Du Dich wieder besser fühlst, muß natürlich auch was spaßiges passieren,denn Lachen ist gesund.

Erstmal kann Dir da nichts passieren,das sind blöde Drohgebärden und das wissen diese Spinner auch,aber sie spielen natürlich mit deiner Angst.Ekelhaft sowas.ich weiß ja nicht,inwieweit Du das folgende umsetzen kannst,aber es sind NUR Tipps,damit Du locker damit umgehen kannst und vielleicht lachen kannst,denn wenn die merken,das Du keine Angst hast und Dich das unbeeindruckt läßt, hört das auf.

Du könntest Dir ein Tourette Syndrom zu legen.das macht ungeheuren Spaß,wenn die erste Hemmschwelle überwunden ist und damit haust Du die aus den Kufen!Du darfst natürlich nicht dabei lachen..erst hinterher,wenn Du aufgelegt hast.

Oder Du machst einen auf Amnesie/Alzheimer und läßt die endlos wiederholen,was die so erzählen.Und durchziehen,nicht lachen- erst hinterher.(Glaub mir,das ist es wert!)

Oder: die Trillerpfeife! Volles Programm in den Hörer tröten,ohne ankündigung natürlich.

Oder: telefonverbindung ist schlecht..Du hörst ihn nicht mehr..."Hallo?..Hallo? Ich kann Sie nicht mehr hören..wenn Sie mich noch hören..hallo,können Sie mich noch hören?..Was für ein Scheiß ist das denn jetzt?..Ich hör Sie nciht mehr..Hallo? Ich leg jetzt auf.Hallo hören Sie mich noch? Hallo?"...Klick! Auflegen!

Oder " Hubert? Hast Du das? das müßte doch als Mitschnitt reichen für die Polizei? Ok."  Tu so,als ob Dein netter Nachbar "Hubert" das Gespräch mitgeschnitten hat.

also nicht falsch verstehen,ich will Dich nciht veräppeln oder die Angelegenheit runterspielen,sondern Dir helfen aus der Angst und der Unsicherheit zu kommen.Dann fühlt man sich nicht so ohnmächtig und hat noch Spaß dabei.

alles Gute und sei Dir sicher: Dir passiert nichts..das ist alles ein Fake.

Liebe grüßlies,
Tia


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2012)

Tia Dalma schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> wie Hippo bereits schrieb: anwälte machen alles schriftlich,denn nur was man schriftlich hat, das kann man getrost nach Hause tragen und: Schriftstücke können berechnet werden- die braucht der Anwalt also für seine abschließende kostennote.


War zwar Reducal, aber es geht hier nicht um die Kostennote sondern um die Beweisbarkeit der Aussagen

Für ansagen wie: Nun seien >Sie mal freundlich ,denn xyz hört zu...ooohhh...Telefonmitschnitte..interessant.Frag ihn mal,wann DU Deine Erlaubnis dafür gegeben hast? Und biete ihm doch mal an,dies über die zuständige Anwaltskammer zu klären.



Tia Dalma schrieb:


> Auch seriöse gewinnspielanbieter wie NKl und Co machen alles schriftlich,Du bekommst immer eine schrifltiche bestellbestätigung.


Die vielleicht schon ...
... für die Drecksarbeit haben die andere >>> guggst Du da <<<



Tia Dalma schrieb:


> Damit diese Angst verschwindet und Du Dich wieder besser fühlst, muß natürlich auch was spaßiges passieren,denn Lachen ist gesund.


Stimmt



Tia Dalma schrieb:


> Oder: die Trillerpfeife! Volles Programm in den Hörer tröten,ohne ankündigung natürlich.


Hilft nur dem eigenen Ego und bei Uraltbimmelbuden. Die neuen Bimmelbuden filtern das schon aus


Zu den anderen Tipps - viel zu aufwendig und die bergen alle die Gefahr daß der ungeübte die Nerven verliert und sich verplappert.
Für unerwünschte Anrufe empfehle ich das hier. Liegt auf Tonträger neben dem Telefon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQzme1fjK4
Länger als 2 Minuten hat das kein Bimmelagent durchgehalten ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2012)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Trillerpfeife aus dem Nachbarforum: Callcenterverband will Trillerpfeifer verklagen

Bei mir hat es übrigens schon immer mit wüsten Beschimpfungen und üblen Beleidigungen gereicht. Ich bekomme mit etwa 8 halbwegs bekannten, öffentlichen Privatnummern jährlich keine drei CallCenter-Anrufe.
Es hat sich übrigens auch bewährt, generell nur noch Handynummern in irgend welchen Abläufen anzugeben, da die von CC (ohne bestehender Rückrufgenehmigung) anscheinend gemieden werden - das ist zu teuer!


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2012)

Red, Du darfst nicht vergessen daß wir alten Hasen etwas abgebrühter sind als das Gros unserer Leser hier.
Ich möchte eher vermeiden daß sich ein Laie auf ein Gespräch mit den Typen einläßt.
Mir gehen (und gingen schon immer) die sowas von am Bobbers vorbei. Früher hab´ ich mit einem freundlichen Zitat eines Herren aus dem Jagsttal sofort aufgelegt. Irgendwann (und nur wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe kommt der Drumsalute)
Für Gebabbel ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Aber selbst die Zeit wäre mittlerweile drin, mehr als 10 im Jahr sinds bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Trillerpfeife aus dem Nachbarforum: Callcenterverband will Trillerpfeifer verklagen


Was dabei raus kommen kann, siehe > HIER <.


----------

